# Breeder`s Expo Europe



## Tikka (Aug 6, 2007)

BEE Start Page

Has any one heared of this, it`s being held about 20mins from where I live?
Will anyone be going?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, rheda is the BIG new thing


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

looks like there are quite a few bookings already, is this going to be better than HAMM. Is it worth missing HAMM to attend this one instead?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hamm is probably not going to happen in 2009.
this will replace it and be bigger.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Its also got air con


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> hamm is probably not going to happen in 2009.
> this will replace it and be bigger.


but is it going to be bigger in 2008?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hadn't heard of it but it's a nice website with lots of info in English which I'm sure will encourage people - you can also book a table on the website and I'm sure that will be quite popular. Looks very spacious, and 50km north of hamm so it's not the biggest difference in the world time wise. I am suprised that this one is so big being so close to Hamm in both location and dates (if you're coming via hook of holland it's 30 minutes closer to this one, don't know about the tunnels)


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> hamm is probably not going to happen in 2009.
> this will replace it and be bigger.


 
Why nige?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pankthesnake said:


> but is it going to be bigger in 2008?


its hard to say, probably not, but i bet it wont be far off. people will need to get to know of it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Why nige?


hamm was built to house 2000 people.. 12,000-15,000 go.. its all health and safety


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

so, is the general consensus still going to be HAMM this year (sorry 2008, and Rheda next year (2009). Just want to guage where people from here are more likely to go, as we intend going this year for the first time and would like to meet as many people off here (RFUK) as possible.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am definitely doing Hamm March, I might be tempted to go to the Sept of the new one instead of going Houten though.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I am definitely doing Hamm March, I might be tempted to go to the Sept of the new one instead of going Houten though.


 
I have tables booked at rheda just to see what its like, being the first one it probally wont be as good as it could be, if it is any good we wil be taking the coach next year


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> I have tables booked at rheda just to see what its like, being the first one it probally wont be as good as it could be, if it is any good we wil be taking the coach next year


I take it that by saying next year, you mean 2009?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

pankthesnake said:


> I take it that by saying next year, you mean 2009?


Doh, yeah i mean 2009


----------



## Tikka (Aug 6, 2007)

I am going to both because they are so close to me :Na_Na_Na_Na: , would like to meet people off here too.:2thumb:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tikka said:


> I am going to both because they are so close to me :Na_Na_Na_Na: , would like to meet people off here too.:2thumb:


why on earth would you want to do that? (meet people)


----------



## Tikka (Aug 6, 2007)

well apart from single squaddies and German people (which I still can`t speak German yet! Working on it though!) No one I know is interested in reps, It would be nice to meet up with other people who are interested.
x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> I have tables booked at rheda just to see what its like, being the first one it probally wont be as good as it could be, if it is any good we wil be taking the coach next year


yeah me too.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

rheda does look like the new big thing.... don't think we're going tho... our friend who owns pet factory is going tho so he'll inform us lol


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

tikka, are you close to the rifles base? i might have to see you there, i may be on ex there for 4 weeks in march (hamm time!)

Alex


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Having looked at the details and pics of the venue i am now touching myself innapropriately. steve.... put me and my cronies down for 4 seats my good fellow.

thats asuming steve is running a coach?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Having looked at the details and pics of the venue i am now touching myself innapropriately. steve.... put me and my cronies down for 4 seats my good fellow.
> 
> thats asuming steve is running a coach?


he is, but dave dude, you mustnt touch urself.. its pure wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wnedoe (Mar 9, 2008)

gecko-kus said:


> rheda does look like the new big thing.... don't think we're going tho... our friend who owns pet factory is going tho so he'll inform us lol


 
With a mere 3.295 m2 and that only 60% full it will probably more than the UK Shows and definitely below the average German reptile shows.

The ULM show that is happening on the same day even has 3.700m2 that are already sold out so if you want to go to an expo on that day that would be the show to go.

regards
alex


----------

